# Tell me about KY and Tennessee



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My wife and I are taking the camper down beginning of September, meeting up with my buddies from Ohio (who you saw on the wagon helping me bale), all going down and camping and kayaking through the caves at The Gorge in KY and then wife and I venturing down to Gatlinburg to camp in the Smokies. By that point we'll be a good 12 hrs from SW MI and will venture back up over the course of a few days and try to hit some more stops along the way.

It would be great if some of the locals here could suggest good things to see along this route, or a good route back that would allow us to see new things.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Man I wish you could've see Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge years ago. It is not the same as it was when I used to play in the Thanksgiving Bowl back in the 90s. It was some fun times and I'm glad I saw it before it built up.

Anyways Vol is your man for the Smokies. Pigeon Forge is tourist trap on steroids, there's something for everyone.

Not sure where you have been or the route you're traveling. How far off do you want to detour? The Shenandoah Valley up 81 or Skyline Drive is a nice drive. You can see the caverns or Civil War monuments before they disappear.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you camping at Elkmont? Do you both hike? How many days in the Smokies?

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We're in south central Kentucky, not far from Mammoth Cave and the National Corvette Museum. We're on Barren River Lake if you wanted to do more kyaking. This area would give you I-65 to head back north through the My Old Kentucky Home and Louisville areas. A bit more to the west would be Land Between the Lakes.

We can accommodate your camper if you need a place to stay a night or two. Be glad to meet you and your wife if opportunity comes about.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

The horse farm tours around Lexington and the Kentucky Bourbon Trail are very interesting even if you are not into horse racing or bourbon drinking. The Keeneland track tours are great. The Thoroughbred Center tours show real every day race horse training up close.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Well we've decided we aren't going to venture down into TN (as much as we'd love to see the Smokies) this trip because we're going to make the trip a little shorter and don't want to get too far from home. So we're going to venture around in KY. We will probably head over and explore Mammoth Cave.

Shelia, maybe I should pick up that jug of preservative! Even though I think I've decided to not run preservative. Thanks for the offer of hospitality. If I had my way there would be a hay cutting I could come participate in  Maybe we could meet up if the opportunity allows; I will keep that in the back of my mind. These things make my wife roll her eyes because between my Mustang forum friends, my hay forum friends, and my bodyshop forum friends, and just regular friends, there's usually somebody almost everywhere I go to meet. In fact, my good friends I'm going to visit in Ohio were ones I "met" on a Mustang forum 10 years ago. One of my best friends today.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Well we've decided we aren't going to venture down into TN (as much as we'd love to see the Smokies) this trip because we're going to make the trip a little shorter and don't want to get too far from home. So we're going to venture around in KY. We will probably head over and explore Mammoth Cave.
> 
> Shelia, maybe I should pick up that jug of preservative! Even though I think I've decided to not run preservative. Thanks for the offer of hospitality. If I had my way there would be a hay cutting I could come participate in  Maybe we could meet up if the opportunity allows; I will keep that in the back of my mind. These things make my wife roll her eyes because between my Mustang forum friends, my hay forum friends, and my bodyshop forum friends, and just regular friends, there's usually somebody almost everywhere I go to meet. In fact, my good friends I'm going to visit in Ohio were ones I "met" on a Mustang forum 10 years ago. One of my best friends today.


There will probably be something pertaining to hay when you're in the area; still have some to cut and cleaning up ground for re-seeding. No telling which farming toys, er uh, tools will be in operation. Might want to get your thoughts on some weed control.

What is your wife interested in? If it is shopping, I've about transitioned to only farm related shopping  .

We have electric and water in our drive where we hook up our motorhome when we're getting loaded up. Are you camping at Mammoth Cave?

Shelia & Jeff

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

If you go to the Horse Park just north of Lexington go across on the west side of the interstate same exit and see the new Bluegrass Stockyards. Fancy facility.


----------

